# Automator: incompréhensible



## benhurlevrai (2 Août 2005)

Bonjour, 

Je ne comprend rien à Automator.

je souhaite convertir une série de photos de tiff en jpeg. j'ai placé le processus "convertir..." et je l'ai converti en module du finder. quand je l'essaie avec des photos, il me dit "impossible de transformer class ctnr of alias en ... alias". en fait c'est pareil à chaque fois que je tente d'utiliser automator, il me répète impossible ...alias.

je n'ai pas trouvé ce que je cherché pour l'instant sur le forum.

Help.


----------



## Modern__Thing (2 Août 2005)

Merci de faire une recherche 
 Y a deja un tres bon sujet qui parle d'automator 

comme celui-ci


----------

